# HTR-5960 Dolby Dialog Echo?



## slidell (Jan 23, 2007)

Anyone having “echo” in the Dolby surround dialog? 

I keep getting an awful echo effect whenever the dialog takes place in a room or, LOL, a tent! I do not have this problem with DTS sound streams, only Dolby. I have reduced the DSP and reflection settings to minimal in a couple of Sound Fields but problem still exits.

I did not have this problem in my Onkyo however this receiver really cranks the rear output using YPAO. Turning the Rears way down has helped a bit. :scratch: 

Anyone notice this?

TIA


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I would suggest doing a full manual calibration with an SPL meter and test disc, sounds like the YPAO is getting something wrong.


----------



## slidell (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Hakka, do you have this receiver? My question would be if it's the YPAO, then why is DTS decoding perfectly?

To do a full manual calibration would be a bit expensive as I have nothing to adjust manually without a parametric equalizer? 

I have a SPL meter and an Avia test disk. Guess what? The Yamaha enables ALL surrounds for any one rear surround on the test disk. So, the receiver cannot decode the Avia Dolby disk as well! All speakers work, are hooked up properly and are individually identified and controlled by user on command.

Again DTS rocks, no problem there.

I have written Yamaha tech support, any HTR-5960 owners out there?


----------



## slidell (Jan 23, 2007)

Slapping me head for not checking DVD player before posting...I had to go across town and steal brother's

Well I got a year out of this one.. but at least the new receiver is OK.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

slidell said:


> Thanks Hakka, do you have this receiver? My question would be if it's the YPAO, then why is DTS decoding perfectly?
> 
> To do a full manual calibration would be a bit expensive as I have nothing to adjust manually without a parametric equalizer?
> 
> ...



I don't have this receiver but I have set 2 of them up for family, I noticed the same thing with regard to the test tone DVD, any 1 surround channel was played back through all speakers. I ended up switching off the DSP modes and using 'straight' mode. I'm not a big fan of the DSP modes.

Good to see you found the problem.


----------

